# Inspired by Donamer's attempt



## brokenwind (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, I know I haven't posted any before. I'm just a pawslut that visits this site. However, a recent attempt by Donamer to create model toys (http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/272386/) inspired me to make these suggestions. I originally posted this as a reply to his journal. If this is in the wrong forum, please do move it to the correct one.

--------------------------------------------------------
I wish I had the spare money for a demonstration of an injection molding machine. I'll have to save up.

We should start some kind of fund raiser for me (=P). Here's why:

I can use the funds to assemble an injection molding machine, which is not that hard. The machine would be used to inject a mold with the desired material type.

The funds would also be used to cast the injection mold of each object. This is the hard and dangerous part (I could order a mold from a local plant, but that costs thousands of dollars and it would be really awkward to order a foot).

Generating the mold would require a skilled artist from here to sculpt the desired object and send it to me. The object would be cut in half and lost-wax-casted into steel halves. Once touched up, they would form the mold used in the injection machine. It sounds like a difficult process, and it is. The plus side is that several hundreds of the the target object could be cast from the same mold, turning it into a viable source of revenue for FA.

Once the mold is cast, the process becomes simple. First, a material for the product is chosen, such as rubber. The machine is loaded with the rubber pellets, heated, and injected into the mold. Once the object cools, the steel mold is opened and the object is removed. The object is then touched up to remove any seams or other imperfections from the molding. The final product is shipped either to the customer or to another person who paints and designs it and then to the customer.

Anything can be made in the process, using a number of materials. Ever wanted a nice clear blue glass ornament paw?

Further elements could be added to the product, at a cost. Imagine FA being able to sell furry or scaly paws that warm up or even sweat.

It's a good idea for a community project. If enough people pitch in, I can afford to assemble the injection machine and create molds. Others can create the base object for me to create the mold from. Still others can do painting and fur or scale application. If people are willing to pay for the product, I can create assemblies that heat and sweat, or whatever else and install them into molded products.

The profits can be used to support the site and expand features. Imagine how well this shit might sell at fur conventions around the world?
--------------------------------------------------------

I have a very hands on, engineering mind. I've wanted to build my own IJM setup for a while now, but lacked a serious motivation to save up the money and do it. Donamer's idea could be turned into a major FA community project that would generate it money and recognition among fur cons and groups. We'd get some fun toys too!

Please do share thoughts and ideas on it. I use paws as an example because that's what Donamer was doing and I am a major pawslut myself. However, the process wouldn't be limited to paw toys. Anything that can be made with rubber or plastic can be built via the injection process.

Since I'd have a steel casting process set up to make molds, anyone who wanted a metal object could also have it lost wax casted, such as anime swords.


----------

